# Bosnian (BCS): zavitak



## Sane Helle

Pozdrav svima!

Prevodim tekst od bosanskog autora Nafije Sarajlić, a naišla sam na jednu riječ koju ne znam prevesti. U stvari nisam ni sigurna što znači!

Evo vam rečenice : "_čovjek pođe i do ženskih vrata i kucnu, našto se pojavi jedna starica u *zavitku*. Zahvaljujući primi amanet i u isti mah baci ispod *zavitka *jednu mrtvu kokoš [...]_."

Našla sam definiciju na HJP ali mi ne pomaže... Mislim iz konteksta da zavitak može biti vrsta pregače ("tablier" na francuskom). Sto mislite vi?

Hvala unaprijed!


----------



## yael*

Zdravo!
I u Bujasovom hrvatsko-engleskom rečniku zavitak je sinonim za zamotak - parcel, bundle, ali slažem se sa tobom da bi u ovom kontekstu to bila pregača ili kecelja.

(Komplimenti za savršen BCS.)


----------



## DenisBiH

Ja tu riječ nikad u životu nisam čuo. Koliko vidim nema je ni i u RBJ Instituta za jezik.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Ja tu riječ nikad u životu nisam čuo. Koliko vidim nema je ni i u RBJ Instituta za jezik.


Iz bosanskog: "Pa zar je ona izašla pred mladu, dok je još sidjela *u zavitku*?" zapita nevjesta, izvaliv oči u Husaginicu...


----------



## DenisBiH

Morebit onda da je neki dijalektalizam sa zapada BiH, ili arhaizam, ili oboje. Nafija Sarajlić je Sarajka, doduše.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Morebit onda da je neki dijalektalizam sa zapada BiH, ili arhaizam, ili oboje. Nafija Sarajlić je Sarajka, doduše.


Ali bi moglo biti kecelja tj. pregača? Mada meni se čini da ona nije deo narodne nošnje u Bosni.


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Ali bi moglo biti kecelja tj. pregača? Mada meni se čini da ona nije deo narodne nošnje u Bosni.



Iskreno da ti kažem, meni bi to jednako moglo biti i kecelja i džoint.  Nažalost ne znam puno o narodnoj nošnji u BiH.


----------



## yael*

Eto, kao što sam mislila: Pregače su tkane od vune u boji i izrađivane su u dvije tehnike: ćilimskoj ili "iveranjem" i "nizanjem" ili "prebiranjem". Neke srpske i hrvatske nosnje su imale i dvije pregače; prednju i zadnju, npr. takve pregače se nalaze u zmijanjskoj, prnjavorskoj, debeljačkoj i sasinskoj nosnji. *Muslimansko stanovništvo nema u ženskoj nošnji uopšte pregaču kao odjevni predmet,* ni u dinarskoj oblasti ni u drugim krajevima Bosne i Hercegovine.

Ali ne bih rekla ni da je biti džoint... teško bi ispod njega mrtvu kokoš bacila...


----------



## yael*

Bingo!
"-_feredže__ (ar.) - ženski zavitak na licu"_
Dakle, nije kecelja nego feredža. I to sam u više tekstova našla.


----------



## Sane Helle

Puno hvala na pomoći!


----------

